# Writing > Personal Poetry >  imagine

## cacian

how dope
is it to
feel one has nothing to fear?
to not question the here
the now and the past
that happens intervenes
and casts shadows over mast
a little less austere
life could claim it has every asset
prejudices blaze
it just needs one
to entertain her all prospect
it can turn into a band
everyone would want to be her stand.
music to all ears here comes
the pop star of everything that
hears
no demagogue could ever queer.

----------


## tailor STATELY

I like the tone of this poem. The use of "dope" in pop culture is interesting. I like the last line especially: "no demagogue could ever queer."

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## cacian

tailor many thanks for reading.  :Smile:

----------

